# West Branch Spring Outing- JUNE 12th!



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

*Mark your calendars for June 12th!! :B*

OK, fffffish (Rick Burke) helped me out today by stopping in and making the reservation I asked him to. Thank-you Rick, I very much appreciate it! :B 

We now have reserved trailer spaces at the East ramp parking lot for the day. 

Its a day of getting together, pairing up non-boaters with boaters who want to participate in that, and fun fishing; *then having a carry-in meal together at 1:00pm*.

_No boater needs feel like they have to invite any nonboater guests!!_ No questions asked.

After we are done eating and talking for a while some people may go back out fishing while others will decide to go home. 

*I need everyone who will attend to post in this thread!*

 *Include in your post two things:*

- what you are bringing to share to eat at the carry-in meal at the pavilion

- whether you are a boater / nonboater, (and how many open seats you would like to offer, if you would like to)

***Boaters feel free to private message any nonboaters to pre-arrange an invitation in advance.*

In *this post* I will compile the lists for you to reference based upon your posts.

*We will meet at 8:00 am in the East ramp parking lot for boaters and their nonboater guests to get together. *

*If you don't need to meet at the parking lot, feel free to keep fishing if you'd like.*

** - Indicates member is a nonboater open to a ride.
*
- Ruminator/ Mrs. Ruminator - boater, 1-2 open seats \ "Killer" baked beans, deviled eggs

- mirrocraft mike, Tori, benderdude Scott- boaters \ plates, spoons, forks

- *RedJada - nonboaters, 2 guests \ potato salad, dessert

- castmaster00, dad- *nonboaters \ homemade chips & dip

- stinkbait1213- boater, Redjada & guests, full boat \ chips & queso

- Coot, friend- boaters, full boat \ dessert

- CRAPPIE LOVER - boater, full boat \ macaroni salad, homemade rolls

- Landlocked- *nonboater, Three bean salad

- SteelheadBob - Boater, 1 open seat \ Dee's home made pasta salad, couple packs of hot dogs and burgers, propane grill 

- Daego Doug- boater,2 guests \ 3 packs hot dogs, buns

- WestBranchJoe - *nonboater \ 2 cases of Pepsi, a case of Sierra Mist and a case of root beer, ice and coolers to keep them cold

- Huntinbull - boater, possible open seat \ 24 burgers and buns

- Jig - boater, guest- WestBranchJoe \ covered surprize 

- MadMac - boater, brother \ food TBA

- zmarshall09 - boater, possible open seat \ jumbo hot dogs, cases of water, big charcoal grille

- TIGHTLINER -

- Hef - nonboater*, homemade Peanut Butter Chocolate Fudge Cake 

- ShakeDown - boater, guest, TBA

-Jigging Jim - nonboater*, "Poor Man's Shrimp"- sounds great 

- granpa1 - boater, son, sliced ham & buns

- Big Daddy, Nick and Sam, all boaters. Oatmeal cookies (home made)

- markfish - boater, open seat \ food TBA

- jackal_727 - nonboater \ homemade something ...


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

mirrocraft mike ,boater, tori 8yrs, benderdude Scott. Not much of a cook so paper products for us Plates ,spoons ,forks ,napkins

May look into camping out also.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

RedJada, non-boater, 2 guests, Wife's famous tater salad and a desert.

We always shore fish but would love to get out on the water for some good bass action (thats me) the wife would like just catch a big fish. So if you can accommodate two people, let us know.

Oh yea, I know what time we eat, but what time do we meet?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Castmaster00, nonboater, me and my dad, homemade chips and dip. We were hoping to get after some Muskie or bass! Thanks! Pm if necessary.


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

Stinkbait1213, Boater, I can take 1 maybe 2 (got a 3 seater might bring 1 friend), Ill bring chips and queso 

ps. please have a reminder thread i totaly forgot about the meet and greet  i really wanted to go


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Coot

boater - (if I still have the boat) - one other person...boat is full

I'll bring a desert.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

>>>>Crappie Lover>>>> Boater ...Boat is full...Macaroni Salad and Homemade Rolls...As for the time Rumi you make the call...JIM....CL....


----------



## Landlocked (Feb 13, 2010)

Landlocked, non-boater, 3 bean salad. I'll have to bring my camera should get some great pics.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Boater, 2 open seats, dees home made pasta salad couple packs of hot dogs and burgers. Also have a Propane grill to bring if we need it Jim... Oh, and non boaters, ill be crappie fishing most of day!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

boater,2 guests so i'm full unless 1 drops out.was wondering about meat and grill availability so 3 packs hot dogs and buns.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i seat filled, one left!!!!!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Just want to toss this out. How about we meet at 9-10am? That would give some fishing time in before lunch at 1pm. I know some will be there at sunrise, but just a thought.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I for one will try to make it there by sunrise.....JIM....CL....


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll be there, non-boater. Looks like we may need drinks. So say 2 cases of Pepsi, a case of sierra mist and a case of root beer, ice and coolers to keep them cold. If the pop is not needed and you'd like me to bring something else let me know. As far as fishing goes I'll shore fish if I have to but I am willing to fish for any specie from a boat if there is a seat open.

Joe


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

We don't really need any single one time for everyone.

In times past we made a basic time to meet at like 8:00 am. and anyone who wants to fish before that- go ahead. 
Just make arrangements with any guests you have to meet you earlier, whatever time you want to get on the lake; or to pick them up at the ramp at whatever time they can join you.

This approach has worked pretty well, and we can use it this time as well.
Many fishermen like to fish that first hour of daylight, myself included. I launch in the dark and start fishing to catch the bite when it begins.  

If there are no objections, we'll go with this .
.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

this sounds like fun....hopefully i will get out


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Steel...Fever you can bet it will be! 

Bob thanks, go ahead and plan on bringing your grill.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Plan on me being there. Not sure if I will have open seats or not. Can't get a definite answer from the wife. Will update seat options later. I can bring 24 burgers and buns. I will be crappie/panfishing mostly, if a seat is available.

Huntinbull


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Me and Joe are going to hook up. Sounds like a good turn out! Maybe bring a covered surprize!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I'll be there probably with my brother Bob so won't have an open seat but June is a long way away so you never know. If we have a lot of shore bound folks he may want to bring his boat and we would both have an open seat. I'll check to see what you need most as far as food or whatever when it gets closer Jim. 

P.S. WestBranchJoe, I hope you like CATFISH.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i will be there and need a ride and possiably 1 friend i will find out soon

i will fry fish if i can get some donations of fish....i will have some and will supply batter oil and fryer!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

We can make it happen! Dont know about elect off the pavilions though unless you have propane. Joe dont let Steve fool ya! He is the only one I teach cat tech too.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

JIG, I love West Branch cats. I sent Steve a PM with a pic of a 30" channel I picked up there last year. Unfortunately, that was the biggest one I caught last year. It was slow for me from shore lots of little ones but not the normal amount of 10+ pounders.

Sorry I did not mean to derail the thread.... Back to the subject at hand.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I will be there.need a boat seat.Want troll got lot lures.want fish morning till night.so if you want troll get hold me if no trollers then fish your way.up to you.just longs we fish.one way or other ok.no play games if you say we go fishing that is what I plan do.PM me best way or post if you want.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Erie- Stan, You can join me if I have room in my boat.
Not sure yet. :B


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

seats filled, my boat is filled!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

We bought a new car and the grill will not fit in the back and cant lift it into yhe boat, So if any one else has one , can they please bring it.......


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

Boater, possibly full not sure on schedules that far ahead, jumbo hot dogs, cases of water, big charcoal grille.

looking to launch before 8


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

with all this food, i dont know if i want to eat all day or fish!!!!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear that Bob!

Figure on a line to use the restroom.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

for the guys bringing food make sure its on ice!!!!!!!!!!! i will have a large cooler with extra room but dont leave the pasta salad or what ever in your truck all day.....even if it is 40 out


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> I hear that Bob!
> 
> Figure on a line to use the restroom.


thats why im staying away from the beans Jim!!!!!!!!#!#!#!#


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

> for the guys bringing food make sure its on ice!!!!!!!!!!! i will have a large cooler with extra room but dont leave the pasta salad or what ever in your truck all day.....even if it is 40 out


*Most definitely! Food got wasted once before for that reason.*



> thats why im staying away from the beans Jim!!!!!!!


Yea right Bob, you'll never be able to.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

uggg keep loosing track of this thread! can it be stuck to the top?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim, just look for the five gold stars I put on it to make it easy to find. 
Now stickied at the top for you. 

(Actually a good suggestion, thanks)


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> Jim, just look for the five gold stars I put on it to make it easy to find.
> Now stickied at the top for you.
> 
> (Actually a good suggestion, thanks)


fibber! lol


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

guess i should post this i am taking redjada in my boat so i am FULL


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

see you then  Thanks


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Count me in Jim!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim, whoops!  _  _  _ 


Happy to Justin, I'm glad you can make it. :B


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim do you recognize this young guy? I think this was his first muskie.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lol i havent seen that in a long time ya that was my first


----------



## jhetsch2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hef- Nonboater

I have never been to west branch but my wife and kids will be out of town and that afternoon I have to drive up to Marblehead to fish lake Erie on Sunday and Monday.

I am planning on getting there to fish by sunrise. I am a former chef so how about a Peanut Butter Chocolate Fudge Cake or the best Turtle Brownies you have ever had as a dessert?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

awww what the hell...count me and a buddy in. tryin to figure out what our side will be as we speak


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

*non-boater If anyone has an open seat, I'm in. I don't know where West Branch is - but if someone makes a trail of trash to the meeting site, I'm sure I will find it - eventually ! lol I would like to bring "Poor Man's Shrimp" - if I can get out and actually catch something ! If not, I will think of another dish. If there are no open seats available, it's ok..... I procrastinated.... sorry.


----------



## granpa1 (Jun 20, 2009)

i want to join in , me and my son have room for one will bring sliced ham and buns have a 18 ft starcraft see you there


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

granpa1 said:


> i want to join in , me and my son have room for one will bring sliced ham and buns have a 18 ft starcraft see you there


Well, I need a seat on a boat granpa1 - if yours is still open, I'd appreciate it... Thanks.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> awww what the hell...count me and a buddy in. tryin to figure out what our side will be as we speak


awwwwww that sucks......well i cant make it i will be in Maine for the summer leading rafting and hikeing trips


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear it Jim, we'll miss you.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there with Nick and Sam. Plus some home made oatmeal cookies.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

For all the OGF members fishing the outing, I'd like to offer my help to make your outing a little more pleasurable.BUY 2 DOZEN MINNOWS AND GET 1 FREE-CRAWLERS 3 DOZ FOR $5.00-AND ALL PIN MINS AND ANTS WILL BE BUY 10 AND GET 2 FREE. Just make mention your from OGF and introduce yourself.I have easy boat access at the new store.I'll also be open at 5am.........Mark

Mark's Live Bait And Tackle
7271 ST RT14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-FISH
330-221-5213 cell


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a seat with "granpa1"


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

We are getting close now, one month away.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay i met you down at the benefit for Jim I'm the one that built the custom rod to donate and we talked ,well i was going to bass fish a tourn, that day but now I'm not so it looks like i can make this,i have a 18 nitro and will be able to take some one out for the day bass fishing,so if you got a non boater looking ,then ill sing up and bring some thing to eat,let me know then will set it all up,mark,


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure, I remember you Mark. Glad to have you join the group. 
I'll add you to the front page- main post. 
Watch your pm's. for interested non-boaters.


----------



## Redhead Brian (Apr 24, 2010)

Mark.....I love to fish with you that weekend! I will have to check kims schedule and see if she has softball tournies that weekend. That would give us time to catchup on the old days.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there, looking up campsites now.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

OK thanks ruminator,will see if red head brian is able to make it if not the seat will be open,should know in a few days,mark


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

My wife and I , and Captain Muskey and his wife are camping Friday night at the state park campgrounds. 


Anyone else? 

.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

what town or city is westbranch near 
does it have nice sunfish
are there no wake zones

If all the answers match up right , i might like to go to the meet if I can..


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

WestBranch is near Ravenna, Ohio.
Yes, there are some nice sunfish. (we use them for bait)
and Yes, alot of the lake is No Wake zoned.

Hope those were the answers you were looking for.
See ya at the outing


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

Capt.Muskey said:


> WestBranch is near Ravenna, Ohio.
> Yes, there are some nice sunfish. (we use them for bait)
> and Yes, alot of the lake is No Wake zoned.
> 
> ...


I have too check out a couple things before I commit ,but I would like to camp for the entire weekend


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

barf, the state totally redid the WB campground a couple years ago and its great! 

All new showerhouses, restrooms, even all the roads, and asphalt campsite pads.


My wife and I will be camping at site #77, stop in and say "Hi".

.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I am going to try to make it ,but its my stepdads birthday the 12th,and if my parents make too big of a deal I wont be able...Ill check this weekend to test the situation...

really sounds like fun...


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

turns out that its my stepdads 60th ...kind of a big deal ..I would like to go that weekend ,but I wouldnt feal rite......Let me know if there is something like that happening later in the summer.....


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey i would love to go try westbranch if anyone has an open seat. I know nothing about this lake and would love to be shown the ropes. If anyone has an opening just PM me. Im undecided on a food item, but it will def be homemade.


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

i have more seats now that i have bought a bigger boat yall so hit me up i think i might have 3 left


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

SOOOOO looking forward to this. Still no definite answer from the wife but can always offer an empty seat to a straggler. Jim do I need to bring a grill for the burgers i am bringing or will there be designated fire bringers? I have no problem bringing a grill or taking a shift cooking at someone elses. Call and let me know if i do. Number is in my profile. Will pm it to you also. Very limited computer use right now so can't gaurantee I will see any reply on here.
Bull


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

John (Huntinbull), and anyone else needing to cook something; there are two State Park charcoal grills off of the Pavilion we'll be using. 

Just provide your own charcoal, and you should be good to go. !%

.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Jim, Why isn't this thread a "sticky" yet?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I thought i did sticky it........ I sticky now, thanks John


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

It has been John. I occasionally make it a floater though, after having been told by several members that they forget to look at the stickied threads.

So after an important event thread has had a recent post(taking it to the top of the list) I cut it loose to migrate down a bit into better visual position and keep a close eye on it. Before it gets to page two I re-sticky it so its always on the first page.  

You will also see this in the Lounge currently with the Member's Appreciation Outing thread, for the same reason. 

Lets see how long it takes steelheadBob to say, "What the ...!" 

.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ruminator thats the ramp by the dam correct,and im setting things up now for two guys to go ot with me but im going to get there there early to get them on the top water bite,then back to meet every body at 8am,and will see what they want bring to eat then will get it posted for ya,


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

What the ......!!!! LMAO


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought you'd get a laugh out of that Bob.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

stinkbait1213 said:


> guess i should post this i am taking redjada in my boat so i am FULL


 Looks like we will only be able to stay for a few hours. Looking at around 10am-2. We dont want to inconvenience anyone by having to bring us back in. So we will just do a little shore fishing. Looking forward to meeting everyone and putting names with faces. Just hope it doesn't rain out there like it did yesterday, Holly Cow!!!

PM sent to stinkbait.

See ya next weekend,
RedJada


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

*Hey Red, we are all coming back in by 1:00 anyhow to eat.*
.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> *Hey Red, we are all coming back in by 1:00 anyhow to eat.*
> .


Sounds Yummy Ruminator, but we have an ordeal Friday night and another Saturday night. But if we are having too much fun, we may have to skip the Saturday thing.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

OK, I was just saying that if you stay even until 2, you would be able to eat and visit with everyone for that hour after fishing. 

At any rate, I hope you can make it.


----------



## jhetsch2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey everybody hopefully the weather will cooperate for fishing in the morning at west branch. I have never been to this lake or met anyone from this site, but I am hoping to be there near sunrise. 

If you see a big guy wearing a red Abu Garcia hat it is probably me. I'm Jeff feel free to come up and say "Hello". 

The gear is in the car, the cooler is by the door, and the peanut butter fudge brownies are cooling in the fridge. Hope to see and meet a lot of people in the morning.

Jhetsch2
Jeff


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Jeff, it was nice meeting and talking with you. How did your Erie trip go?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Ruminator...A very well organized Get-togather I realy enjoyed myself..It was a pleasure to talk to all the OGF Members that showed up..And a Big Thank You to all the wives that showed up and did the table work..Short Story..( On my way home I stopped at Rock Springs RD..Ramp..There at a Picnic table sat an OGF Member and his wife ..I stopped and noticed he had not been over to the Get-Together..Asked him why he was not there and he said they were over at 9 o'clock and no one was there..So they were not sure where it was being held...They went out fishing and came in to eat when I drove up..Very nice older gentleman wearing an OGF Tee Shirt ..That is why I stopped to talk when I saw Team OGF on his back..Never did give me his OGF Name..But he and his wife would have fit into our group that was at our outing..Very nice people )...Ruminator I Thank You...JIM....CL....


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Had a FANTASTIC time. Met some new great folks and talked to some great folks i had met before. Im pretty sure a good time was had by all. The weather held off till after the feeding frenzy... errr I mean the lunch social. LOL Hope to see all you folks at the member appreciation outing. Hope to be able to make it.
Huntinbull


----------



## jhetsch2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I had fun at the event Saturday morning, thank you to everyone who put it together.

I drove up to Lakeside after the picnic, Saturday night lightning kept me from fishing for cats off of the pier but Sunday morning I was out there I think every 2 or 3 casts I was taking a goby off of my lure and putting on a new nightcrawler.

Sunday my dad and I went out on the Investigator, the Sassy Sal was out on a private charter. I had one good walleye strike. It was about 20 inches, I completely biffed it. it was in about 17 feet of water, I brought it up to too fast and had it's head out of the water before we got a net under it. I got a great look at it... but sadly that was the last I saw of him. Bunch of goby again. Biggest walleye on board was 22 inches.

The mayflies were in the water Sunday night, by Monday morning they made landfall. Between the rain and the mayflies monday morning I didn't even go out on the pier again before driving home for work yesterday.

I found out my wife and kids are going to fly home next wednesday(original plan was to drive back from florida this week) this means I have another entire weekend to fish without family abandonment guilt. I might see if my dad wants to go out to west branch or berlin. :F


----------

